# Hello from Berklee!



## nerhap (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello all!

I'm a junior student at Berklee, studying for a dual major in Sound Design and Film Scoring with a minor in Video Game Scoring!!

I'm aiming to get into the video game scoring industry. While I love all types of work, I find the most freedom and satisfaction from working on games.

I have a website here: http://jadekimmusic.com
And I also have a soundcloud here! http://soundcloud.com/jade-kim

I'm hyped to get to know you all! Hopefully we can get to work together soon! 0oD


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 13, 2014)

welcome!. 
im guessing its been a while but seems you guys now have a new building , correct? next to the 150 mass av main building?
i left when the new dean came in with a more biz mindset. they also instituted stricter exams to get it. 
things must be very different from 2002 when i went.


----------



## nerhap (Aug 14, 2014)

Hiya! A fellow Berklee person! :D 

Yes, we just had a new building constructed, with new studios and such!

What and where are you working at?


----------



## pkm (Aug 14, 2014)

There's quite the community of Berklee composers out here in LA. The new building looks great. We had fairly meager facilities in the film scoring department when I was there. Good luck with everything!


----------

